# On this Pentecostal and confused



## B.L.Smith (Aug 29, 2021)

My family is oneness Pentecostal also alcoholic looking for some books to help them as they are uneducated.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 29, 2021)

What a combo. I imagine they cycle between being “in church” and “out of church?” Or have they been “out of church” for a long time but still convinced of the Oneness Pentecostal heresies? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Walsh (Aug 30, 2021)

B.L.Smith said:


> oneness Pentecostal


Greetings,

Can anyone point me to a resource that explains what the "Oneness Pentecostal" view is? I searched the PB but nothing jumped out to me.
I was too lazy to Google it, so don't go to any trouble for me. Help me out only if the answer is well known to you and easy to get to. I can surely research it myself.

Thanks,


----------



## M_Scott (Aug 30, 2021)

Here's a few things to research from Monergism.com, including an .mp3 source from _C Matthew McMahon.
-> https://www.monergism.com/search?keywords=oneness+pentecostalism&format=All_


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 30, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Can anyone point me to a resource that explains what the "Oneness Pentecostal" view is? I searched the PB but nothing jumped out to me.
> I was too lazy to Google it, so don't go to any trouble for me. Help me out only if the answer is well known to you and easy to get to. I can surely research it myself.
> ...



Oneness=modalism. They deny the Trinity. 

While some of them have become more “liberal” in recent years with regard to things like clothing and appearance, especially for women, (that legalism is mainly what some people know them for) they are still characterized by the following heresies: 

1) Denial of the Trinity
2) Teaching that you have to speak in tongues to be saved
3) Teaching that you have to be baptized by immersion in the name of Jesus to be saved—Trinitarian baptism doesn’t count. 

This is basically a cult and arguably a more insidious one than Mormonism or JW. Some Oneness Pentecostals who have made inroads into mainstream evangelicalism in recent years include Tommy Tenney, TD Jakes, and the musical group Phillips, Craig and Dean. Jake’s claims to be Trinitarian now but some are not so sure. 

The Wikipedia article appears to be decent. https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oneness_Pentecostalism






Oneness Pentecostalism | Monergism


Oneness Pentecostalism (60 Questions) Refutation



www.monergism.com







https://www.watchman.org/profiles/pdf/onenesspentecostalismprofile.pdf





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B.L.Smith (Aug 30, 2021)

Ed Walsh said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Can anyone point me to a resource that explains what the "Oneness Pentecostal" view is? I searched the PB but nothing jumped out to me.
> I was too lazy to Google it, so don't go to any trouble for me. Help me out only if the answer is well known to you and easy to get to. I can surely research it myself.
> ...


Oneness Pentecostals and the Trinity by Gregory Boyd


----------



## Christopher Robin (Aug 30, 2021)

There was one single Oneness Pentecostal in the old ExCharisma e-mail group I used to run. It seemed she was open to the truth for a while, but later became so embittered that she ultimately rejected Christianity altogether. I had thought that appealing to the authority of Scripture would be sufficient, and in many cases that might be true for OPs in general. I'm not familiar enough with OPs to say with certainty.


----------



## B.L.Smith (Aug 30, 2021)

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnrV8NJzL617mrzCTkGij8NEAXvhOempG- This is for anyone who wants to about Oneness Pentecostals.


----------



## B.L.Smith (Aug 30, 2021)

B.L.Smith said:


> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnrV8NJzL617mrzCTkGij8NEAXvhOempG- This is for anyone who wants to about Oneness Pentecostals.





https://youtube.com/user/Actschapter7verse55

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 30, 2021)

Christopher Robin said:


> There was one single Oneness Pentecostal in the old ExCharisma e-mail group I used to run. It seemed she was open to the truth for a while, but later became so embittered that she ultimately rejected Christianity altogether. I had thought that appealing to the authority of Scripture would be sufficient, and in many cases that might be true for OPs in general. I'm not familiar enough with OPs to say with certainty.



From a practical standpoint, many of them trust in their experience more than they trust in Scripture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReformedChristian (Sep 8, 2021)

A DEFINITIVE LOOK AT ONENESS THEOLOGY IN LIGHT OF BIBLICAL TRINITARIANISM- _Edward L. Dalcour https://www.firstlovemissions.com/p...-in-light-of-biblical-trinitarianism-digital/_

Reactions: Like 1


----------

